

Sugar substitutes may mess with gut bacteria–causing obesity in the process - nopinsight
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21613311-sugar-substitutes-may-mess-gut-bacteriacausing-obesity

======
dang
Discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8331474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8331474).

